# StOnEd-On-NL's second grow SCROG



## StOnEd-On-NL (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello everyone. Im gonna keep a journal of my second grow. I have a grow-closet that is 6'h 4'w 3'd. I will be using a 400w HPS for lighting and a flood and drain system with clay pebbles. This will be my second grow and i will be attempting to SCROG train them this time. I am using feminized Northern Lights seeds.


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Oct 19, 2006)

my babies after being transplanted into the hydro.


----------



## Hippiemaster420 (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice pictures and good luck with your grow. I started 12 yesterday myself might get done around the same time.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 19, 2006)

*So far so good. Haven't had many members doing SCROG's. Gonna be following this grow from beginning to end. Can't wait for those babies to reach the screen. Good luck man.  *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 19, 2006)

MMMM NL. One of my all time favorites.
Like TBG gonna follow along on this one. The pic in my Avatar is one of my NL's. 
Lookin forward to see it in an ebb-n-flo.


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks everyone. I cant wait for them to reach the screen so i can start training them. Might be 2 or 3 more weeks yet. Ive just switched them to Grow A + B nutrients, so they should take off. 

Nice avatar, that looks like some juicy bud. I hope mine turn out like that.


----------



## Zarnon (Oct 19, 2006)

Man,  I used NL fem seeds.   Be on the lookout for hermies!


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah? the last feminized seeds i bought were of a strain called easy bud. And all of them were female.


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Oct 20, 2006)

here is some updated pictures of my babies Mary and Jane (original i know). Also a shot of my grow-closet.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2006)

*Your babies are looking great. Nice names for them also. Keep up the great work man we wanna see some buds.  *


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Oct 23, 2006)

Here is some updated pictures!! They are lookin green and healthy.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 23, 2006)

*Man those babies are taking right off on ya and looking great i might add. Whatever your doing keep it up because your babies are looking very healthy. *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 23, 2006)

is this your first scrog?








what size holes does that screen have?.....something to keep in mind


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Oct 24, 2006)

Yep


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Oct 25, 2006)

ok here is another couple of picures. Its now day 13 since germination, and the plants are about 2'' tall with 4 nodes, Mary's leaves now have 7 fingers while Jane has only 5 (wierd)

Grow-room has been holding up well, temperatures staying at about 83 - 87f. The ph of the resovoir has been very stable, i havent had to alter it for about 4 days now, which is odd for this type of system because of the flood and drain cycle the ph is normally all over the place. It might be because im using filtered water this time.


----------



## Zarnon (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah dude,  I didn't find the herm until after I took off an early bud and discovered seeds.  It was then I started reading about the genetics of fem seed and decided against using again. Here's a pic -- Dutch Passion NL Fem from Heaven's Stairway.   Sad,  b/c they were looking so sugarcoated! (pic)

Not to detract any from your skill.  You plants look great.  Those seedlings were choice looking thick and waxy.   Just a caution.

I still think NL is the bomb, but will probably do 'regular' next time.

*Z*


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Oct 28, 2006)

Bad news im afraid, im not going to have enough time to SCROG this grow, as i will be leaving in the next few months. So im not going to be able to let them fill the screen. Im just going to let them grow naturally, and as NL is a short plant by nature i should be ok for space. Here is some updated pictures, they are now on day 16 since germination. Is this a good grow rate, could i start flowering them soon? any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks Gats.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 28, 2006)

Zarnon said:
			
		

> Yeah dude, I didn't find the herm until after I took off an early bud and discovered seeds. It was then I started reading about the genetics of fem seed and decided against using again. Here's a pic -- Dutch Passion NL Fem from Heaven's Stairway. Sad, b/c they were looking so sugarcoated!


 
Yeah, I never agreed with the selfing thing myself. they call it "sex reversal" but to me its an overglorified hermie. Anytime there is male and female on the same plant, its a hermie IMHO. They even say NOT to use fem'd seeds for breeding as the hermie trait will express itself in future generations.


Hey Stoned, 
I would not flower any sonner than week 5. Week 3-4 is critical IMHO. and inducing flower is a form of stress Indoors, not like OD where its gradual change. IMHO


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello! here is yet another update. They seem to be growing real quick! what do you think? about another 3 weeks and ill put them on 12/12. Should have some bud for christmas, only a little though. Ill be curing the rest


----------



## Zarnon (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks very nice dude.


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Nov 3, 2006)

Some more pictures here. My babies are still looking healthy. Its starting to get cold here, but my room temp is still staying around 78f which is perfect. Im going to start them on 12/12 in about 2 weeks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 7, 2006)

*I see everything is coming right along with the young ladies. In 2 weeks they should be nice and bushy for ya. Keep up the great work man it will pay off in the end. *


----------



## Mutt (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice tight node spacing. Lookin great dude.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 7, 2006)

They're healthy looking plants dude ... wish you the best of luck


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 7, 2006)

looking good how talll you going before flower what kinda yield you hoping for


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 7, 2006)

Thier Looking Good Keep It Up


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Nov 10, 2006)

Some more pictures of my baby girls for ya. I put them into flower on the 9th. They are growing at an amazing rate, compared to my last grow. Anyway what do ya'll think?


----------



## rami (Nov 11, 2006)

your plants are lookin beautiful man...keep it up..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 12, 2006)

*YES your young ladies are looking GREAT!!!!! It won't be long now and those buds are gonna start showing. Keep up the great work man. :aok: *


----------



## Zarnon (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah man,  I would say you are right on track.   Hope you have some headspace as mine normally double to triple in size before they stop stretching!  

But no,  the leaves and growth look like everything you'd expect from an optimally tuned environment.  I think you have done it as fast as any I've seen.   Now you have to fight off the temptation to make it 'even better' LOL...


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello everyone. Thought i would update you all on my grow. My girls are now 10 days into flower, yet no sign of any bud . Could there be something wrong? I have moved them into my new flowering room. And they are getting big! if they keep stretching at this rate i dont know what im going to do...


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 19, 2006)

Maybe too much left over nitrogen is preventing them from flowering?  I haven't personally made it that far yet, just something I read.  Pretty sure it is not too late to do a little LST and pull them over some.

Good Luck and keep it up, you are doing great!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 21, 2006)

StOnEd-On-NL said:
			
		

> Hello everyone. Thought i would update you all on my grow. My girls are now 10 days into flower, yet no sign of any bud . Could there be something wrong? I have moved them into my new flowering room. And they are getting big! if they keep stretching at this rate i dont know what im going to do...


*Whats up SON.   We had a member over here do a grow and they were having the same problem. Come to find out it had to do with light leaking in the flower room when lights were out. Do you have any light leaks? *


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 21, 2006)

just a quesyion but are you seeing more hairs day by day and longer hairs or is it just looking the same as mine didnt start to have buds until right around day10   also when mine is dark i mean i bump into **** if im in there and your eyes cant adjust to the darkness. also if you open their door in the dark period and light flashes em that will also interrupt. hope this helps


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Nov 21, 2006)

come to think of it, i have a vent through the wall which is lined with that silver tubing stuff. The sunlight does hit it on the other side. Could that be funneling the light through? would it be enough to disturb them? The hairs on the preflowers are very long, should i be seeing bud by now?  they are getting very big, if it turns out there is a light leak and they are not actually in flower i may have to top them, will this turn them hermie?


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Nov 21, 2006)

some pictures, sorry they are dark but you get the idea of how big they are.


----------



## KADE (Nov 21, 2006)

They look pretty damn nice!! it is very possible that the flex tubing is letting light in... most kinds reflect light very well.

check out www.thermoflotech.com i'm looking at an ad of theirs in the magazine maximum yield rite now... looks like good stuff! Their ducting blocks 85% of light refraction.
I used a flash while takin a pic of the example in the ad so it is a lil bright... but u still get the comparison idea.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 22, 2006)

*Whats up SON. Damn man those ladies are really taking off on ya and boy do they look good. Keep up the great work man we wanna see some big fat frosty buds on those ladies. :aok: *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 22, 2006)

StOnEd-On-NL said:
			
		

> come to think of it, i have a vent through the wall which is lined with that silver tubing stuff. The sunlight does hit it on the other side. Could that be funneling the light through? would it be enough to disturb them? The hairs on the preflowers are very long, should i be seeing bud by now? they are getting very big, if it turns out there is a light leak and they are not actually in flower i may have to top them, will this turn them hermie?


*Is there anyway you can get in your grow room and shut the door when lights are off? This way you can see where your leaks are coming from if you have any. *


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Nov 22, 2006)

ok ive changed the light cycle so it goes on at 6:00 am and off at 6:00 pm. so there will be no daylight when the lights are off. The question of topping still stands, will they turn hermie? they are getting rather big!.


----------



## pufindo (Nov 22, 2006)

StOnEd-On-NL said:
			
		

> yeah? the last feminized seeds i bought were of a strain called easy bud. And all of them were female.


hey stoned on nl. how were those easy buds? im fixing to switch mine to 12/12 with a 400hps. theyre looking like females so far. and there pretty easy to grow too! what would u compare them to?


----------



## Zarnon (Nov 22, 2006)

I run a light cycle on at night off during the day, mainly because it's easier to regulate heat/cold that way.   

I suggest testing the room the way TBG and LTG said.  If you cannot see your hand in front of your face and become disoriented you're in.  It doesn't take much light to delay flowering although once you have full darkness it won't take long to get back on track.


----------

